
How accurate is Domino's Real-Time tracker? - cwt137
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/i-staked-out-my-local-dominos-to-see-just-how-accurate-its-pizza-tracker-is
======
ocdtrekkie
This was a fun read, but my guess is you could accomplish the same outcome
(finding out it has nothing to do with the preparation process) merely by
offering someone at Domino's a $20 bill to spill the details.

